# Latest find Huffy Slingshot



## tpender3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Got this Bike yesterday in a load of Bikes and parts that I bought. Has been repainted and a couple of parts not right but should clean up nice. 
Tony
tpender3@yahoo.com


----------



## Schweirdo (Apr 17, 2012)

Wanna sell it?


----------



## how (May 4, 2012)

Bike is way too sweet,,

very seldom do you find bikes like that,,

I would never sell it,,,

here is a Rail i found for 10 bucks,,,

I will never sell it

I ride it with my Grandson while he rides his pixie


----------



## tpender3 (May 9, 2012)

*Huffy Slingshot*

I am going to sell it but have not settled on a price yet. Waiting till after the Eden,NC swapmeet and will decide than unless I get a good offer for it. But I do like the rare bikes but more into pre-war the older the better.
Tony


----------



## Stingman (May 11, 2012)

Just picked up a Huffy Rail myself! I'm a hard core Schwinn guy, but the Huffy muscle bikes are just as cool as a Sting Ray! The have a very cool feel to them and look like nothing else. Post some pics when you get it done.


----------

